# tony megran Ex Orcades 1960



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

I have for some time been looking for tony,He lived in Philmead road, South Benfleet Essex with his wife + family I regretI lost contact about 30 years ago I have followed some leads but so far no success .can any one help?.Alan


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Alan

Can you not obtain his address from the Local Council Electorate Roll if he is still living in this area


----------



## wilf (Dec 2, 2006)

Many Thanks for the info I have tried the electoral and followed up other leads. his wife had family in spain early 70's and a lot of us from the O-boats moved to Oz , so where to start?


----------

